# pannaking22 Picture Thread



## pannaking22 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've started really accumulating pictures, so I figured I might as well put together a thread for it 

_A. versicolor_









Other Avics to come once I get good pics of them 

_B. auratum_


Sadly this little one died for some reason about a week after molting 

_B. boehmi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 28, 2014)

_B. albiceps_






_Euathlus_ sp. Red



Ever classic _G. rosea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry about the auratum.  Nice Ts though.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 28, 2014)

_Hapalopus_ sp. Large (?)



_Lasiodora parahybana_, rare photo when she isn't eating 



_Poecilotheria vittata_, close up of fang



Unknown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 28, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> Sorry about the auratum.  Nice Ts though.


Thanks Sean, it was a bummer. No idea why (s)he died either. Seemed healthy enough and was wandering around after it came out of hiding, but just curled up and died one day


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Feeding time!

_Aphonopelma_ spp.



_Avicularia_ spp. Any help on an ID would be appreciated!



_A. versicolor_



_B. albiceps_



_G. rosea_ Little guy chowing down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 15, 2014)

_B. albiceps_ feeding



_Psalmopoeus irminia_ feeding






_A. huriana_ eyes



_A. huriana_ toes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 29, 2014)

Freshly molted _Brachypelma smithi_!





Got some new T's!

_Paraphysa scrofa_



_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ or _A. paysoni_



First threat display from a T, and it's from an _Aphonopelma_ of all things!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 14, 2015)

Dang Beautiful Ts And Great Camera Work!!! What Camera Where You using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Dang Beautiful Ts And Great Camera Work!!! What Camera Where You using?


Thanks, glad you like them! I use a Canon T3 with the standard 55-250mm lens with a couple extension tubes added on to get nice and close. Got a new lens over the holidays though, so hopefully I'll be able to get even closer in the future


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful spiders & pictures! You have to love when your first threat display is from one of the more docile Ts. Oh, the irony.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 23, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Beautiful spiders & pictures! You have to love when your first threat display is from one of the more docile Ts. Oh, the irony.


Thank you, glad you enjoyed them! I figure as long as none of my Brachys threat display me it'll all be good. Then the irony will truly be complete. Heck, I got a threat display out of one of the Avics one day. The unknown (before I traded it) threat displayed like crazy if it was out, but that was to be expected since it was an OW species of some sort.


----------

